# Có sữa nào trị TÁO BÓN không ạ?



## Oanh Tran (1/2/21)

Các mẹ ơi, cứu em với ạ

Bin nhà em gần đây đi vệ sinh “không tốt”, con liên tục bị táo bón từ ở nhà đến đến lớp  Mấy nay khó chịu nên quấy kinh khủng các mẹ ạ (Ăn thì chẳng ăn được, đẩy ra ngoài cũng chẳng xong em biết phải làm sao?) Cũng cho con uống men tiêu hoá nhưng uống được vài hôm, rời ra là lại bị lại 

Mẹ chồng em bảo đổi sữa cho con đi, em đọc thấy các mẹ review nên đổi sữa mát mà e search tùm lum nhiều quá em chẳng đọc xuể. Mẹ nào review cho em một vài dòng sữa mát tốt mà các mẹ đang dùng với ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (1/2/21)

Giống bé nhà mình đợt trc r, đổi sữa cho con là hết nha


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (1/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Giống bé nhà mình đợt trc r, đổi sữa cho con là hết nha


Mom cho con uống sữa nào vậy ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (1/2/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa nào vậy ạ


Mình cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, sữa này mát tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con đó, ko táo gì nữa đâu


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (1/2/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình cho con uống sữa bubs organic nè, sữa này mát tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con đó, ko táo gì nữa đâu


Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (1/2/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom


Dòng này của Úc đó mom ơi, dinh dưỡng nh nữa


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (1/2/21)

Chị  cho con uống sữa bubs organic ấy, sữa này mát có bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


----------



## trần phương thanh (1/2/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Chị  cho con uống sữa bubs organic ấy, sữa này mát có bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (1/2/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


mình tìm hiểu thấy có chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón cho con đó mom


----------



## trần phương thanh (1/2/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> mình tìm hiểu thấy có chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón cho con đó mom


Nghe ổn đấy, chị cho bé uống lâu chưa


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (1/2/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Nghe ổn đấy, chị cho bé uống lâu chưa


Mình cơ địa ít sữa cho con uống từ đợt 6 tháng r, nay bé 2t r nè mom


----------



## Như Ngọc (1/2/21)

Mom chuyển sữa cho con sang sữa bubs đi, sữa này mát mà nh dưỡng chất cho con luôn đó


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (1/2/21)

Mm cho con uống sữa Bubs organic ấy, dòng này mát uống trộm vía con ko táo hay nóng trong gì ổn định tiêu hóa nè


----------



## Gia Nghi (1/2/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Mm cho con uống sữa Bubs organic ấy, dòng này mát uống trộm vía con ko táo hay nóng trong gì ổn định tiêu hóa nè


Con có lên cân ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (1/2/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Con có lên cân ko mom nhỉ


Con tiêu hóa tốt, ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, lên cân đều đó mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (1/2/21)

Đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con xem sao nha chị, bé e từ khi đổi sang sữa này trộm vía con ko táo mà hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt


----------



## Linh Đoàn (1/2/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con xem sao nha chị, bé e từ khi đổi sang sữa này trộm vía con ko táo mà hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt


Sữa này dành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (1/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa này dành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


Dòng này cho bé từ 0-3 tuổi ấy


----------



## Linh Đoàn (1/2/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Dòng này cho bé từ 0-3 tuổi ấy


Sữa này dễ uống ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (1/2/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa này dễ uống ko mom nhỉ


Sữa thơm, vị dịu con thích uống đó mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (1/2/21)

Chắc do sữa đó chị, đợt bé nhà e đổi sữa sang sữa bubs organic của Úc thấy hết táo luôn nè


----------



## Trang Lê (3/2/21)

Mom cho con uống sữa bubs organic đó, sữa này tốt nè , thành phân có đạm whey  hàm lượng đạm giống với sữa mẹ từ đó giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thu và tiêu hóa.


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (3/2/21)

Trang Lê nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs organic đó, sữa này tốt nè , thành phân có đạm whey  hàm lượng đạm giống với sữa mẹ từ đó giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thu và tiêu hóa.


Chuẩn mom ơi, e cũng từ khi đổi sang sữa này cho con thấy con ăn hóa đc hơn, trộm vía phân đẹp, ko có táo nữa


----------



## Trang Lê (3/2/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Chuẩn mom ơi, e cũng từ khi đổi sang sữa này cho con thấy con ăn hóa đc hơn, trộm vía phân đẹp, ko có táo nữa


Sữa này mát mà, ko có gây táo hay nóng trong gì cho con nữa


----------



## nga Lê Thị (3/2/21)

Bubs organic đó mom, sữa này mát uống con ko táo đâu chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin thành phần bột chất béo được các nhà khoa học kiểm nghiệm r, giúp bé  ăn ngon, hấp thụ tốt đó


----------



## Ngọc Lê (3/2/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Bubs organic đó mom, sữa này mát uống con ko táo đâu chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin thành phần bột chất béo được các nhà khoa học kiểm nghiệm r, giúp bé  ăn ngon, hấp thụ tốt đó


Chuẩn luôn, e sinh mà mất sữa cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng thấy sữa này nh dưỡng chất tốt cho con nên cũng an tâm cho con uống đến giờ


----------



## nga Lê Thị (3/2/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Chuẩn luôn, e sinh mà mất sữa cũng tìm hiểu đủ dòng thấy sữa này nh dưỡng chất tốt cho con nên cũng an tâm cho con uống đến giờ


Ừa giờ cho con dùng gì cũng nên tìm hiểu kĩ mới cho con uống ấy


----------



## Hà Thy (3/2/21)

Chị cho con uống bubs organic ấy, e đang cho con uống sữa này thấy đầy đủ dưỡng chất có Vitamin C, Vitamin B12, B6, I ốt, Sắt, Kẽm giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về trí não và thể chất nữa


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (3/2/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Chị cho con uống bubs organic ấy, e đang cho con uống sữa này thấy đầy đủ dưỡng chất có Vitamin C, Vitamin B12, B6, I ốt, Sắt, Kẽm giúp bé phát triển toàn diện cả về trí não và thể chất nữa


Sữa này con uống hấp thụ tốt ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Hà Thy (3/2/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Sữa này con uống hấp thụ tốt ko mom nhỉ


Tốt đó mom ơi, con ăn uống đc, tăng cân đều


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (3/2/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Tốt đó mom ơi, con ăn uống đc, tăng cân đều


Mua ở đâu vậy mom


----------



## Hà Thy (3/2/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy mom


Mình mua trên trang web chính hãng của sữa này luôn nè Sữa công thức Bubs - Phân phối và nhập khẩu chính thức tại Việt Nam


----------



## Thảo Trần (3/2/21)

Đợt con e cũng thế, nuôi con nhìn chán lắm, sau tìm hiểu đủ dòng thấy bubs organic tốt cho con nè, uống con ko táo gì nữa đâu mom ơi


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (3/2/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Đợt con e cũng thế, nuôi con nhìn chán lắm, sau tìm hiểu đủ dòng thấy bubs organic tốt cho con nè, uống con ko táo gì nữa đâu mom ơi


Sữa này cho bé uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko chị nhỉ


----------



## Thảo Trần (3/2/21)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Sữa này cho bé uống nh lần trong ngày đc ko chị nhỉ


Đc chứ, tùy vào nhu cầu của con mình pha thôi, chia nhỉ nh lần đủ ngày 2 ly là ổn đó mom


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (3/2/21)

Thảo Trần nói:


> Đc chứ, tùy vào nhu cầu của con mình pha thôi, chia nhỉ nh lần đủ ngày 2 ly là ổn đó mom


Dạ tại bé nhà e lười uống sữa quá chị ạ


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (3/2/21)

Dùng Bubs organic đi mom, con em đang dùng sữa đó, trộm vía ăn ngon ngủ ngon lắm mom ạ.


----------



## Phượng Vũ (3/2/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Dùng Bubs organic đi mom, con em đang dùng sữa đó, trộm vía ăn ngon ngủ ngon lắm mom ạ.


Con e đang uống dòng khác, giờ đổi qua sữa bubs có táo gì cho con ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (3/2/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Con e đang uống dòng khác, giờ đổi qua sữa bubs có táo gì cho con ko mom nhỉ


Sữa này dễ uống mà, có men tiêu hóa hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con áy mom


----------



## Phượng Vũ (3/2/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Sữa này dễ uống mà, có men tiêu hóa hỗ trợ tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của con áy mom


Ổn đấy nhỉ, đế e đổi qua sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## hien nguyen (3/2/21)

Cho con uống sữa bubs organic đó mom, sữa này có chứa đạm whey  hàm lượng đạm giống với sữa mẹ từ đó giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thu và tiêu hóa.


----------



## đỗ vân anh (3/2/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Cho con uống sữa bubs organic đó mom, sữa này có chứa đạm whey  hàm lượng đạm giống với sữa mẹ từ đó giúp bé dễ dàng hấp thu và tiêu hóa.


Uống con tăng cân đều ko mom


----------



## hien nguyen (3/2/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Uống con tăng cân đều ko mom


Trộm vía con ăn uống tốt, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng con tăng cân đều đó mom


----------



## đỗ vân anh (3/2/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Trộm vía con ăn uống tốt, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng con tăng cân đều đó mom


Ưng nhỉ,để đổi sang sữa này cho con uống luôn


----------



## văn khánh trang (3/2/21)

Chọn bubs organic đó mom, sữa này có  bổ sung đầy đủ các vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết giúp bé phát triển toàn diện này


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (3/2/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Chọn bubs organic đó mom, sữa này có  bổ sung đầy đủ các vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết giúp bé phát triển toàn diện này


Sữa này con uống tăng chiều cao ko chị nhỉ


----------



## văn khánh trang (3/2/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Sữa này con uống tăng chiều cao ko chị nhỉ


Phát triển tốt mom ơi, sưã có bổ sung Canxi, Photpho, Vitamin D ấy


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (3/2/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Phát triển tốt mom ơi, sưã có bổ sung Canxi, Photpho, Vitamin D ấy


Để đổi sang sữa này cho con, chứ thấy bé nhà e uống mấy dòng khác thấy chiệu cao con ko lên đc tí nào


----------



## Phương Thùy (3/2/21)

Bubs orgnic chất lượng đó mom tham khảo xem sao


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (3/2/21)

Mom thử dùng bubs organic ấy, em thấy dòng đó tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của bé đó mom.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (3/2/21)

Dùng bubs organic  tốt nha , đổi cho bé đi mom ạ.


----------

